# aiming help please!!!!



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

With solid form and a good foundation.........it seems your worried to much about your pin. Focus on where you want to hit and pick up your pin in your secondary vision. When your worried about your pin, one usually tries to force the shot. That can lead to target panic 

Take your sights off your bow for a few days and focus on your form and a shot execution. Blank/blind bale and get back to your basics. You are starting to over complicate things. After a few days, put your sights back on and shoot at 8-10 yards. Remember to focus on the target, not the pin. 

If you don't like the way you shoot, change the way you practice.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

DO NOT punch the shot off while on the move. It is normal to float around the bull. Floating around the bull while concentrating on squeezing off the shot is without a doubt the best way to go! Some days I am steadier than others but I can't remember making a bad shot when floating, squeezing and following through PROPERLY!


----------



## slingem (Aug 5, 2012)

So tonight I shot again and I kept what subconsciously was saying and I think thats it. I spend to much time focusing on the pin and try to get it right where I want it.

I think my pin is to large for longer shots, the pin covers a large area when i shoot at 35 yards but is perfect up to 20-25.
One more question. How does release trigger tension effect a shot? My release is to stiff and I m thinking it is effecting my shot.
Thanks for all the help i truly appreciate it. I am trying to become as skilled as I can and plan to upgrade to higher end bow soon with a shorter brace hieght but i wanna get the kinks worked out first, if that even makes sense


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Trigger tension should be 3-5lbs for most. The most important thing is that there is "0" travel and it breaks crisp. 

The 3-5 pounds lets you put a good pre-load on it so you can then engage your back tension. A good release is well worth the money.


----------



## slingem (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you. I have been looking at Tru ball releases. I like wrist strap style but I am thinking on spending the money to get a nice carter. Just unsure if i will like not having the wrist strap.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Your pin is not too large unless you are a very expierenced archer. Too small of pin can induce panic.You are better off seeing your pin cover ther x than seeing a pin thats fine move around the x.Do yourself a favor and buy the carter release over any releases you were considering they have the best quality.


----------



## slingem (Aug 5, 2012)

[email protected] thanks for your advice. I will go for the carter release and will just keep practicing with my pin i have. I think I am gonna go all the way back to the basics and shoot at a bale and work my way back to the target. I just wanna make sure everything is good with my form, follow thru and grip. I figure if i do that with my new release and get focused i should be o.k.

Thanks again for all the help


----------

